# Hi everyone - bought a business, marbella license costs required ?????????????



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there - we have bought a lovely business, info to follow - in las chapas, marbella-

john1979 - sure you will be pleased we opted for that area, and so sorry we have not contacted you regards a meet up - we have been very busy

more to the point of this post - does anyone know the cost to change the names on an opening license of a cafe bar in las chapas, it is under the marbella toen hall juristiction.

we are due to find out via our lawyer, but are eager beavers xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MichaelandDawn said:


> Hi there - we have bought a lovely business, info to follow - in las chapas, marbella-
> 
> john1979 - sure you will be pleased we opted for that area, and so sorry we have not contacted you regards a meet up - we have been very busy
> 
> ...


Have you actually already bought the business without knowing the licencing and associated costs etc first?  You seem to have made a pretty quick decision

John1979 isn't on this forum


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

MichaelandDawn said:


> Hi there - we have bought a lovely business, info to follow - in las chapas, marbella-
> 
> john1979 - sure you will be pleased we opted for that area, and so sorry we have not contacted you regards a meet up - we have been very busy
> 
> ...


Hi 

It wont cost much its not change of use of the building is it , so estimate about 112.65 Euros ..


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

Just make sure that you use an independant lawyer not one recommended by commercial agent. The lawyer should be organising all your licenses for you as part of the purchase package. PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOU GET YOUR LAWYER TO CHECK THAT THERE ARE NO DEBTS ON THE PROPERTY. I do know from personal experience of working in law out here that sometimes people do not get this checked out and then suddenly find themselves with a €3000 electricity bill that has not been paid. You will not get connected to any services if the previous occupant has not paid the bills


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Hi
> 
> It wont cost much its not change of use of the building is it , so estimate about 112.65 Euros ..


Sorry you cannot rely on the above information. CHECK IT OUT - YOU SHOULD REALLY HAVE CHECKED ALL THIS INFO BEFORE YOU DECIDED TO PURCHASE.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Liz said:


> Sorry you cannot rely on the above information. CHECK IT OUT - YOU SHOULD REALLY HAVE CHECKED ALL THIS INFO BEFORE YOU DECIDED TO PURCHASE.


Thats why I mentioned it was a quick decision, as iirc this was their first visit to the area to look around. With ANY business, anywhere, you need to have absolutley all the facts and figures in front of you before you can make an informed sensible decision.


----------

